# jumper



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

i have two bettas, a red crowntail (hell boy) and a turquoise combtail (wally). 
they are in a 5 gallon divided tank.

i just got them yesterday and have no experience with bettas yet.

i woke up this morning to see that wally has jumped the divider in to hell boys space. 

long story short, wally anal fin is ripped in 2, and has some small holes in his caudal fin. 

will this heal? should i medicate him?

he is acting normal and is eating well.
i just did a PWC.

please help


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi!Boys will be boys huh?It will certainly heal,but you will need to do PWC's at least every few days.Every other day is preferred,as this will keep fin rot from setting in.Also,add a medicinal dose of aquarium salt,the box will tell how much.A tablespoon I think,but make sure.Salt will soothe the wounds and keep him calmer.Make sure to dissolve it first.If you dont have an adjustable heater you will need one,and set it to about 84.This will keep him compfy.Also,what type of divider are you using??If possible get a picture of the tank and divider,and Ill see if I can come up with an idea to help keep him from becoming jump happy again.Bettas love to jump so if the tops not covered then take his barrier jump as a warning.He could end up on the floor next.


----------



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you so much for the reply. 
i lowered the water level to an inch and adjusted the divider so there is no space at the bottom, so it shouldn't happen again.

i took a closer look at the split anal fin and noticed that a whole ray has been bitten off, will this grow back?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It should with time.It may not look exactly the same,though.Just watch for regrowth.Should be clear finnage growing.


----------



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks again


----------



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

wally is all healed up  
im surprised he healed this quick. 



the fin is in one piece now and the holes have almost disappeared!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks great!Glad he healed fast for you.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

He's a very pretty fish! I love how he fades from black to blue! (I've lost a few betta's who have gone "suicidal" and jumped out of their tanks. I've learned that lids are key! Lol).


----------

